# Factory reset stuck at 18%



## johnmacon12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

So I tried resetting my other laptop because it has been having quite a few problems lately, I moved some important stuff over to an external drive, yadda, yadda, and started the reset process. My computer goes into the process, starts, and then freezes at 18% and has been stuck there for over 8 hours now. I have no idea what is going on or what I should do, please help me, I don't have the money for another laptop.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since the reset has been started and stopped midway, there is no help for that. You need to download MS Media Creation Tool, use it to fetch the Windows ISO. Burn the ISO to DVD or USB memory stick. Then install Windows for scratch.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

lunarlander is right. Once the machine goes into reset/restoration, interrupting that process can break your system. Your laptop is likely retrievable and fixable, so don't worry just yet. Follow lunarlander's advice. There are also several instructional walkthroughs you can google, if you don't feel confident.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Agree with LL.

Below is a link to a comprehensive walk-through of the W10 install process. Suggest that for the moment you don't actually do anything. Simply read through the information at this link and see if you understand the process. Then, before you try anything, post back to the Forum with your questions or those parts of the process that you don't understand.

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-do-clean-installation-windows-10

T.


----------

